# Anyone NYC Folks care to Herf on Friday 9/28/07



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Looking to sit back relax and enjoy a few cigars on Friday :tu
Anyone care to join me @ Merchants around 6pm?

I need to smoke in Celebration that my wife finally found work  

Doug/Dux


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Well it sounds good and that is cause for celebration. When does she start or did she start already?


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

hova45 said:


> Well it sounds good and that is cause for celebration. When does she start or did she start already?


Started working today :tu


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Come to the casino herf on Sunday...


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Malik23 said:


> Come to the casino herf on Sunday...


Have Plans on Sunday ATM


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I am bored


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

hova45 said:


> I am bored


Yeah I know that feeling :hn


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

want to change jobs for a bit doug


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

hova45 said:


> want to change jobs for a bit doug


You can have mine for free


----------



## Coyote7 (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats to your wife Doug:ss


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Plan change...

Me and Hova will be @ Barclay Rex from 4:30 till 7:30 
570 Lexington Ave. New York, NY 10022

Doug/Dux


----------

